# PTSD and War Related Stress Booklet and PTSD and the Family Booklet



## RackMaster (Apr 12, 2008)

These are fairly new booklets that were produced up here and are great resources.  I had both booklets in pdf already downloaded and in a zip file but for some reason I got an error when I tried to upload them.



> > *Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder (PTSD) and War-Related Stress*
> >
> > *Acknowledgement*  This information has been adapted from the publication _Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder (PTSD) and War Related Stress_, an information handbook produced by the National Centre for War-Related PTSD which is a collaborative partnership between the Commonwealth Department of Veterans' Affairs, the University of Melbourne and the Austin and Repatriation Medical Centre. Veterans Affairs Canada wishes to thank the National Centre for providing us with permission to reproduce the information.
> 
> ...


----------

